# sauver la musique de mon ipod !



## emilielr (21 Janvier 2009)

bonjour à tous
j ai un ipod, plein de musique, et mon pc ou j'avais mon itunes et mes sauvegardes de fichiers musicaux est mort
je viens de recevoir mon macbook
je voudrais connaitre le nom du logiciel qui permet de faire passer la musique de mon ipod à mon nouveau itunes afin de ne pas la perdre
et aussi la marche à suivre
à moins que vous ayiez une autre idée pour ne pas perdre ma musique
je vous remercie d avance
emilie


----------



## twinworld (22 Janvier 2009)

http://www.senuti.org/


----------



## emilielr (22 Janvier 2009)

merci pour ta réponse
je suis allée sur le lien que tu m'as indiqué et ça m'a l air pas mal du tout
le peu que j'y comprenne
donc je le telecharge sur mon nouveau mac et il agit en parralèle de itunes c est ça ?
apres je branche mon ipod et la musique se mettra sur itunes ?
je suis un peu chiante mais j'ai peur
et d une de perdre ma musique et mes podcasts 
et de 2 d installer un logiciel pas cool dans mon mac et le bousiller
ton assistance serait bienvenue !
je suppose que ce logiciel est connu et vérifié ?


----------



## twinworld (22 Janvier 2009)

j'ai pas installé l'application, j'en ai pas besoin, donc je peux pas vous donner des détails sur la procédure exacte.


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2009)

Sur le Mac, tu commences pas lancer iTunes SANS que l'iPOD ne soit branché (pour éviter qu'il lui prenne l'idée d'effacer l'iPOD vu que la bibliothèque d'iTunes est vide...)

Tu vas dans les préférences d'iTunes et dans l'onglet "Appareils" des Préférences, tu coches "Désactiver la synchronisation des iPOD et iPHONE"

Tu peux ensuite quitter iTunes.

Tu branches maintenant ton iPOD.

Normalement iTunes ne va pas réagir... s'il le fait et qu'il te demande s'il doit synchroniser sa bibliothèque avec l'iPOD, surtout tu dis NON et tu quitte iTunes

Ensuite tu lances SENUTI et tu devrais avoir une fenêtre te présentant le contenu de l'iPOD







Tu fais cmd-A pour tout sélectionner et tu cliques la flèche verte (en haut à gauche de la fenêtre de Senuti) pour transférer la musique de l'iPOD vers le Mac (Senuti va te demander dans quel dossier tu veux copier les fichiers transférés. Tu choisis ce que tu veux sauf le Bureau, car un bureau avec des centaines de fichiers, voire des milliers, c'est le souk!)

Une fois la musique sur le Mac, plus besoin de Senuti, il suffit de glisser le dossier contenant la musique transférée sur l'icone d'iTunes.

NB: la version actuelle de Senuti a introduit une limite à 1000 titres transférés.

Si on a plus de titres, j'imagine qu'il faut faire en plusieurs fois...


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Janvier 2009)

Sinon, il y a YamiPod.
Là, il agit tout seul, il peut remplacer iTunes (mais en moins bien).

Tu branches ton iPod, iTunes se lance et là tu lui dit de NE PAS SYNCHRONISER, puis tu quitte iTunes.

Tu lance YamiPod.
L'interface est assez proche de celle d'iTunes.
Tu sélectionne toutes tes chansons/podcasts puis tu fais "fichier" ou "edition" >> "exporter"


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2009)

Il me semble qu'en plus il faut activer l'utilisation en mode disque dur de l'iPod (dans les prefs iPod d'iTunes) pour que ces utilitaires puissent fonctionner.


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2009)

Pas nécessairement pour senuti... D'ailleurs l'ipod touch n'a pas de mode disque dur et Senuti accède à sa musique.


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Janvier 2009)

De même pour YamiPod!


----------



## emilielr (22 Janvier 2009)

merci encore a tous pour ces reponses
donc remy
merci pour tous ces détails
donc je telecharge senuti
et apres je fais tou ce que t as dit
mais j ai peur de pas arriver à tous faire
ça commence mal
quand je lance itunes
j ai pas de menu en haut donc comment aller dans préférences ?
et ça d'après moi c est qu un début je vais etre toute démunie plus tard, grâce à ma nullité informatique et encore plus macquienne

mais simbouesse me propose yamipod qui agirait tout seul

et jp miss 
pour mettre l ipod en mode disque dur il suffit que j aille dans les preference ipod d itunes et c est tout
et apres je peux mettre ce que je veux sur mon ipod sans passer par itunes ?
ou c est que pour les vidéos et photos ?

bon et bref
je sais pas quoi faire
senuti ou yamipod ?

en tous cas apple care m ont dit d'utiliser senuti mais que evidemment ils ne pouvaient m'expliquer parce que c est pas trop pro mac 

si vous etes pas tous découragés merci de continuer à m'aider


----------



## twinworld (23 Janvier 2009)

les préférences d'iTunes sont accessibles dans le menu déroulant "Itunes" en haut à gauce de votre écran. Vous avez pas ce menu sur votre écran ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2009)

emilielr a dit:


> ...
> ça commence mal
> quand je lance itunes
> j ai pas de menu en haut donc comment aller dans préférences ?
> ...



Sur Mac, les menus sont en haut de l'ECRAN et pas en haut de la fenêtre de l'application.


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Janvier 2009)

emilielr a dit:


> pour mettre l ipod en mode disque dur il suffit que j aille dans les preference ipod d itunes et c est tout
> et apres je peux mettre ce que je veux sur mon ipod sans passer par itunes ?
> ou c est que pour les vidéos et photos ?



Non, le mode disque dur ne te permet que de stocker des fichiers dessus comme une clé USB, mais si tu mets des vidéos/photos/musiques sur la partition Disque Dur de ton iPod, tu n'y aura pas accès via l'iPod pour les regarder/écouter...

Le seul moyen de pouvoir écouter/regarder des musiques/vidéos/photos c'est de passer par iTunes.

J'espère avoir été clair!


----------



## emilielr (23 Janvier 2009)

oui tu as été clair 
et j ai trouvé les menus d itunes

merci bien

je vais lancer une discussion sur senuti pour voir si certains l ont utilisé avec succés


----------



## Angeliquedefrance (1 Décembre 2010)

j'ai le meme souci, sauf que je n'ai d'ipod mais un iphne, et un pc a la place du mac...
comment faire?


----------



## twinworld (2 Décembre 2010)

Vous pouvez essayer Yamipod.

Et il n'est pas nécessaire de poster vos questions plusieurs fois pour avoir une réponse.


----------

